# How Famous or infamous is NH DOT?



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi,
Just wondering with the second huge wreck in resent memory how famous NH DOT is getting?.
Seems the 40 car pile up is getting plenty of press coverage.
Our Dist engineers are quick to criticize other states and how they plow snow but from what I can see other surrounding states don't have the safety issues we have here in NH. 
I wonder how many people will have to get hurt before DOT or Concord sees an issue in training or technique?


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

93 is horrible. People fly and then slam on the brakes. The crash doesnt surprise me but maybe they could do a better job. You dont hear of that happening down here in Mass.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

why is it always the DOT or DPW or whatever its called where youlive who are the reasons
behind crashes when the weathers bad ??

this is new england and it snows here in the winter...always has and probably always will

people are in to much of a hurry to get anywhere and with equipment not set up for winter driving...

i,m sure you being from NH know more behind the scenes about this then i do but around here, its ALWAYS the DOT's fault when something happens...


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Sometimes it is, sometimes it isnt...*

I understand, in general it is the trucks fault..lol We (CDL holders) have our own DOT police force trying to blame CDL drivers in general...
The bottom line is we cannot drive for them(public) but when you have a scud come threw and 40 vehicles crash there is more wrong than one or two bad drivers.Mind you the crews had been in since 4am..
There is a system wide training problem/issue and approach here at NH DOT ,they seem to be more worried with using to much material versus public safety.At least you hear about the cost of material before public safety in conversation....
Our crew just had snow and ice training , it lasted all of three hours minus breaks and consisted of conservation and consequences if you didn't versus proper time, temp and application rates for different circumstances.No real training more what will happen if you don't conform.It was very sad! The crew came back shaking their heads feeling it was a total waste of time!
I can only speak from the training I had when with Maine DOT and they where leaps and bounds ahead of NH DOT on all aspects of training for their employees.Sad Really.
In fact I am so fed up, I am leaving DOT at the end of the month...If you have any pride it is very discourageing.



WingPlow;1189302 said:


> why is it always the DOT or DPW or whatever its called where youlive who are the reasons
> behind crashes when the weathers bad ??
> 
> this is new england and it snows here in the winter...always has and probably always will
> ...


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Oshkosh;1189007 said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering with the second huge wreck in resent memory how famous NH DOT is getting?.
> Seems the 40 car pile up is getting plenty of press coverage.
> Our Dist engineers are quick to criticize other states and how they plow snow but from what I can see other surrounding states don't have the safety issues we have here in NH.
> I wonder how many people will have to get hurt before DOT or Concord sees an issue in training or technique?


Hey Oshkosh, a little off topic, but I have a question.

There's a guy who plows the state intersection in my town with a Chevy 1-ton with 9' Plow & Spreader. Does your district have any contractors hired to do that? He's been doing it for like 4 years, but I've never seen NHDOT hire a 1-ton before that.

I also noticed lately that on a contractor's route, they've been cutting the contractor's hours or something, because he's not called out unless it's like 4 inches or so. If it's less than that they have a local DOT truck do it after his main route. They used to have him come out when the DOT trucks went out... during a dusting! Also at times, I saw an older NHDOT International w/crew cab plowing (are those bridge crew trucks?).


----------



## xeonpro (Jan 9, 2005)

Winter Land Man;1224968 said:


> Hey Oshkosh, a little off topic, but I have a question.
> 
> There's a guy who plows the state intersection in my town with a Chevy 1-ton with 9' Plow & Spreader. Does your district have any contractors hired to do that? He's been doing it for like 4 years, but I've never seen NHDOT hire a 1-ton before that.
> 
> I also noticed lately that on a contractor's route, they've been cutting the contractor's hours or something, because he's not called out unless it's like 4 inches or so. If it's less than that they have a local DOT truck do it after his main route. They used to have him come out when the DOT trucks went out... during a dusting! Also at times, I saw an older NHDOT International w/crew cab plowing (are those bridge crew trucks?).


You from Meredith? I see an older ford1-ton doing the new roundabout.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

xeonpro;1229817 said:


> You from Meredith? I see an older ford1-ton doing the new roundabout.


Nope. Not from Meredith. The guy who does it here has a nearly identical Chevy as my '00. I have a 10' bed on my truck, and he has a 9' bed on his truck, and that's the only difference, but he has a spreader in his. Never saw him use a different truck other than the one he has now. He does the rotary, and the interesection, and another road (one way) that the state now maintains. He plows the areas over and over, till the asphalt is black. Never see him gone for long.


----------



## Saber (Dec 17, 2008)

Winter Land Man;1230770 said:


> Nope. Not from Meredith. The guy who does it here has a nearly identical Chevy as my '00. I have a 10' bed on my truck, and he has a 9' bed on his truck, and that's the only difference, but he has a spreader in his. Never saw him use a different truck other than the one he has now. He does the rotary, and the interesection, and another road (one way) that the state now maintains. He plows the areas over and over, till the asphalt is black. Never see him gone for long.


i think i know where you are talking about....


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Saber;1256004 said:


> i think i know where you are talking about....


Yes you do.


----------



## NFDDJS (Sep 22, 2009)

I worked for the state of NH some years ago and now have on of my 10 wheel dump trucks with a front angle plow, 14ft wing and spreader on for the state. The problems with NH is you have people with NO clue in concord telling the people that can do the job that they need to do it a different way. Also to save some money they wait till the roads are junk or about to be junk before they call the guys out. I also have two trucks on for a city close to me and they call us you on the first flake of snow. This works out great. It is great because all the guys get in, trucks loaded, and problems 90% of the time are taken care of before the roads are 100% covered. Other times we get all ready and hang out for hours before we go do anything but and that cost them money but they feel that is worth it. Many times with the state of NH not this last winter but the years before when we got snow it has been 2 hours into snow fall, 2-3 inches on the road and only one or two trucks have plows on them. While 6 trucks are parked waiting for plows... It is crazy! At the very least the state should call out the state crews as soon as it starts or if it is going to be a big storm they should have some guys from each shed come in around the time the snow should start to fall. It is all about saving money who cares about the lives of the people on the roads. I know people should learn how to drive in the snow but lets really think about it. It only takes one jerk the is going to fast to hit a person that is going driving how they should and a life is taken. Also why wait till the roads are bad then call in the crews to drive they shiity roads and is in traffic because of the roads. Get them in before the roads are covered so the roads can be taken care of...


----------

